# كل ما تحتاجه لحسابات المضخات الغاطسه وكذلك sump



## ابراهيم الجمل (30 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ ​ اعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​ ​ اقدم لكم اليوم​ 
كل ما تحتاجه لحسابات المضخات الغاطسه وكذلك sump 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zcdp2c5di30vi43/المضخات_الغاطسه.rar

يارب ينال اعجابكم 
[/URL]​


----------



## nofal (18 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

